# Albinism Photos



## PeteDarwin (Feb 20, 2011)

news article on albino animals, some amazing ones out there, one's a rat snake with 2 heads that albino and for sale on ebay for 150 000.

Albino whale | It's alright to be white | News.com.au


suss out the link above


----------



## hoppyone (Feb 20, 2011)

There's some fine looking animals thanks for the look


----------



## PeteDarwin (Feb 20, 2011)

yeah the albino humpback, i think it was, blew my mind! same with the wallaby seen in the wild lol


----------



## Kurto (Feb 20, 2011)

whats a tiger python?


----------



## PeteDarwin (Feb 20, 2011)

i believe it's a morph of reticulated python (Python reticulus) - Constrictors Unlimited-Collection-Tiger Reticulated Python l Python


----------



## Exotic_Doc (Feb 24, 2011)

Those are some of the most amazing animals i have ever seen. The albino whale is mindblowing WOWW!!


----------



## pythrulz (Feb 24, 2011)

Yeah good link Pete love albinos Its alright to be white that first albino whale is thought to be the only one so hope the japenese dont kill and eat it


----------



## jamesbecker (Feb 24, 2011)

i always though the albino humpback was leucistic? apparently it does have some black on it


----------



## Dannyboi (Feb 24, 2011)

The Japanese would hunt that one specifically it would taste amazing I mean it would be valuable for scientific research *COUGH COUGH*


----------



## dihsmaj (Feb 24, 2011)

pythrulz said:


> Yeah good link Pete love albinos Its alright to be white that first albino whale is thought to be the only one so hope the japenese dont kill and eat it


 
ba-dum tssss
But yeah, it does look nice!


----------



## girdheinz (Feb 24, 2011)

An albino wombat we found wandering around in the evening on one of our research trips in the Warragamba catchment area last year.


----------



## Sel (Feb 24, 2011)

The whale is 'Migaloo'
They just call him a white whale, because there is no proper evidence that he is albino



> Yeah good link Pete love albinos Its alright to be white that first albino whale is thought to be the only one so hope the japenese dont kill and eat it



I dont think that will happen, he gets spotted alot all along the nsw coast, and being the only 'white' whale he is very protected..


> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif] Because Migaloo is such a unique whale he has special Queensland & Commonwealth Government legislation that is enacted each year to protect him from harassment. For this reason all vessels including Jet-skis are prohibited from approaching Migaloo no closer than 500m and Aircraft no lower then 2000 feet. The Fine for breaching this law is $16,500.00
> 
> 
> [/FONT]



He has his own site, with info...and all his sightings, we look for him often when we are out on the water, you never know 
Here is the website
"MIGALOO" The White Whale. Confirmed Sightings 2010


----------



## shortstuff61 (Feb 24, 2011)

Very cool, but what's up with the little chimp that has different coloured eyes?! (pic 4)


----------



## Scarred (Feb 25, 2011)

I had a chuckle at the "Albino Spider"... It's an ordinary white crab spider.


----------



## pythrulz (Feb 25, 2011)

Thanks Sel thats an interesting site Migaloo the hypo pigmented whale


----------



## giglamesh (Mar 1, 2011)

the gorilla looks seedy lol.... but some stunning animals


----------



## RIXI (Mar 2, 2011)

amazing!!


----------



## Mr.James (Mar 2, 2011)

Nice girdheinz!


----------



## kitten_pheonix (Mar 15, 2011)

In my bored state at work i decided to google to see what i could come up with I found these in holland NUYTEN REPTILES


----------



## Defective (Mar 15, 2011)

35 Ghosts of Nature - Albino Animals of the Wild


----------



## AUSHERP (Mar 15, 2011)

Do you reckon the whale is albino or leucistic?
See half the animals in 35 ghosts are leucistic, note the black eyes, not red......

Leucism - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
"A further difference between albinism and leucism is in eye colour. Due to the lack of melanin production in both the retinal pigmented epithelium (RPE) and iris, albinos typically have red eyes due to the underlying blood vessels showing through. In contrast, leucistic animals have normally coloured eyes. This is because the melanocytes of the RPE are not derived from the neural crest, instead an outpouching of the neural tube generates the optic cup which, in turn, forms the retina. As these cells are from an independent developmental origin, they are typically unaffected by the genetic cause of leucism."


----------



## Sel (Mar 15, 2011)

I just noticed theyve updated the site to include the new white whale they have found, Bahloo. So now there are 2, officially!


----------



## Exotic_Doc (Mar 16, 2011)

Yea amazing animals, but most of them arent albinos...they are leucistic. They are still so beautiful


----------

